# Blake and Joanne's Kitchen Remodel



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nothing definite yet, but I may be doing some cabinet work in the next few weeks. 

A friend contacted me and asked if I would come look at his kitchen to see if the cabinets are OK to keep or if they need to be replaced.

I took my cabinet installer :grin: to meet him and look at everything. The cabinets were built on site when the house was built in the late '50's - early 60's. In fact, they look just like the cabinets in my mom's house. They are solid wood construction with plywood doors.

They want to replace the doors and drawer fronts. Then they said cut off the "L" shaped section of the kitchen so an island can be utilized (future project maybe?).

They want to modify the wall where the cook top is. It is a mess. Looks like someone retrofitted an oven into an old pantry. And the opening for the vent hood is 42 inches wide. :surprise:

Then today I hear from him they want to put in a 36 inch 5 burner range/stove in place of the existing cook top.

I whipped out a sample drawing and sent it to him. Basically, the cabinets around the new range need to be demoed and all new cabinets built to fit the 36 inch vent hood and range. The new cabinets would be at least three inches wider than existing.

He likes my drawing. :smile: They are going shopping this weekend.

All new stuff will be shaker style and painted to match the existing cabinets, so no finish work for me. :no:

Guess I need to clean up the shop and sharpen my pencil. :grin:

Here are the pics from the realtor showing the kitchen. It should look pretty good when everything is complete.

I forgot to mention that previous owners may have been ********. I see code violations almost everywhere I look, especially plumbing and gas...and electrical also. And who puts the light switch for the bathroom out in the hall. Fun time ahead for sure!!! :surprise:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; be careful of your Bldg. Code requirements for the rangehood, if they're putting in a _gas_ range.
Up here the hood needs to extend out to the sides past a vertical line from the range. The reasoning comes from the number of kitchen fires caused by oil catching on fire in the frypan, and setting the overhead cabinets on fire.
I'm pretty sure there was a backsplash requirement as well... we certainly ended up putting in a lot more ss splashes after they changed the Code up here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, surely you know the reason for the switch being outside the bathroom? Spark danger where gases are vented.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, surely you know the reason for the switch being outside the bathroom? Spark danger where gases are vented.


That's funny. If it were in my house when we were growing up, there would certainly have been some dark times! >


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Mike; be careful of your Bldg. Code requirements for the rangehood, if they're putting in a _gas_ range.
> Up here the hood needs to extend out to the sides past a vertical line from the range. The reasoning comes from the number of kitchen fires caused by oil catching on fire in the frypan, and setting the overhead cabinets on fire.
> I'm pretty sure there was a backsplash requirement as well... we certainly ended up putting in a lot more ss splashes after they changed the Code up here.


Thanks Dan. I will mention it to them. I haven't heard anything around here about that code. Good to know.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mike said:


> Mike, surely you know the reason for the switch being outside the bathroom? Spark danger where gases are vented.


It's been a while, but I seem to remember growing up that the bathroom switches back in Scotland being out in the hallway, and being told it was so that someone couldn't touch the switch with wet hands. I'll have to ask my brother the next time I talk to him.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Tom, but that requirement went away long ago.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I forgot to mention...Do you see the hutch against the far wall? Rustic pine thing. The seller left it for my bud. They were moving and didn't want to take it. It is a fine looking piece.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I was in Scotland last year and was told the same story. It was a shock hazard and I saw several ways the issue was addressed. One bath had a switch high on the wall with a cord hanging down to turn it on and off. Our hosts didn't know if things had changed with GFI's etc.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mike said:


> Yes Tom, but that requirement went away long ago.


Well, I left home in 1964, guess a lot has changed since then - although I'm thinking I've seen the same thing in this country too. The house I lived in back home had coal fires, and the back face of the fireplace was actually the front of the hot water heater. You had to burn a fire year long for hot water, and you got up to cold water in the morning if the fire went out during the night. Ah, the (not so good) old days.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Dan. I will mention it to them. I haven't heard anything around here about that code. Good to know.


Here's some more numbers from up here, Mike...your code may be entirely different. Having said that, I've seen the scorched finish on cabinets installed (to close), prior to our Code change.

http://www.municipalaffairs.alberta...ncefromgasandelectricrangesbrochure-final.pdf


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Mike said:


> Yes Tom, but that requirement went away long ago.


Yes that reg did go a while ago but builders and electricians still prefer and advise a pull cord in the bathroom or a switch just outside.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just finished having our kitchen remodeled. Backsplash is a must. We have a 30 inch 5 burner range, and in reality it is 30 and 1/8th. Be sure they purchase the range before you finalize things because if their unit is oversized by much then the counter top will be an overly tight fit and you'll risk scratching the finish as you fit it into place.

I also suggest you get rid of those overhead lighting panels and put in LEDs in cans. Get the 2800 Kelvin lights. The're warmer and more appealing in a kitchen. Put in lots of them, our kitchen is relatively small but we have seven cans up there. One above the pantry, another over the refrigerator, others over food prep, coffee making area, one over the sink. Really bright in there unless we dim it. 

We liked them so much we had 6 more LED cans put in the living room, 3 on each of 2 walls. Total wattage of everything turned on at once--we're burning about 200 watts, less than the two 3 way bulbs we've used to try to light up the living room. Trying to find some really bright LEDs to put in those table top lamps instead. Helps to offset the AC electrical usage in my sheds. 

Have large rocker switches with built in dimmers--really nice. Switches and dimmers are in a 4 gang box just outside the kitchen/dining area. Under cabinet light switch shares a box with the garbage disposal switch, the location made it easy to feed the strip lights. Wish we'd put in more overheads, above the front door entry area, in the kitchen and a couple in a dark hall way. No more curley lights, no more incandescents. We also put some strips of LEDs under the cabinets to light up the counter top. Old eyes like lots of light.

Good luck on the project. Sounds like a lot of work. We changed our work order many times, so be prepared to charge a bit more if the customer does so.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Good luck Mike! and enjoy every minute of it!
Sid.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions. @tom - no electrical work for me. I will leave that up to the homeowner. He is aware of a few code violations just from looking at the way things are currently. For instance, we found a lamp cord providing power to the existing vent hood! :surprise:

He has a lot of things to do. This house is definitely a fixer upper.
But on the other hand, it is fairly large, has a nice front yard with security gate, and a big back yard with a pool, a covered porch with multiple ceiling fans, a storage building and a second shed for power tools and other stuff.

I am working on a drawing that will depict new cabinetry to replace the opening left when the "L" portion of the cabinets is demoed.

And to think, this all started when he asked "can you come over and look at our kitchen to see if the cabinets can be saved?" :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck, Mike! You're taking on a big project; a lot of travelling back and forth. Hopefully they're close by...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Good luck, Mike! You're taking on a big project; a lot of travelling back and forth. Hopefully they're close by...


About 30 miles. one way...mostly freeway.

Hope to plan the work in stages...some demo, some shop time, some install time...with a few breaks thrown in. :grin:

I will know more next week. Their plans may change.

I wish I had a portable table saw. :frown: I even thought about buying a cheep one from HF just to have on hand for ripping custom fillers, etc. Anything of any size can be cut with the track saw.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on some drawings to show the cabinet repair after the "L" shaped portion has been removed.
Got several options.

Three drawers, two shallow, one deep
One drawer, one door with shelves behind
One drawer, open shelves


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I wish I had a portable table saw. :frown: I even thought about buying a cheep one from HF just to have on hand for ripping custom fillers, etc. Anything of any size can be cut with the track saw.


Mike,

You can cut fillers with a track saw, even on a taper, as long as you have a pair of clamps that fit the bottom grooves on the track (and there's enough material to clamp). Here are three photos that show the process - Photo 1 shows the material clamped under the track, with the "keeper" piece under the track, the "no chip" edge is aligned with the marks on top of the material. You can't really see it, but the track is sitting on the saw horses outboard of the clamps underneath - Photo 2 shows the completed cut, with the needed part still clamped under the track - Photo 3 shows the track flipped over and the part clamped in place. It's hard to pick up, but there's a taper in width along the length.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I love my Milwaukee saw...see you have one too...

Good luck with the project...

You could spend the same money as the HF portable saw and get the Skil 3410...seems to be better quality...

Next you'll need a big trailer so you can have a portable shop...beats "oh, "darn it", I forgot - - - - -"


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Tom. I can do that.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My bad, Mike...I meant the 3310...

Oh, what the heck...spring for the Bosch 4100...after all, it's only small leaps from $129 to $399... 

...sort of like using a router bit...halfway from $129 to $399 is $264; another half to go is only another $135; half of that is only $67 away...see how the cost gets smaller...?  Imagine how much cheaper it would be if you took smaller bites...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nickp said:


> My bad, Mike...I meant the 3310...
> 
> Oh, what the heck...spring for the Bosch 4100...after all, it's only small leaps from $129 to $399...
> 
> ...sort of like using a router bit...halfway from $129 to $399 is $264; another half to go is only another $135; half of that is only $67 away...see how the cost gets smaller...?  Imagine how much cheaper it would be if you took smaller bites...


I hear ya, bud. I watched a review and demos of the Bosch 4100. It looks like a nice one. I hate to spring for it when this might be the only time I need it. :frown:

Bad thing is, I got's the hankerin' for a new toy! :grin:

Oh, Craigslist Houston has table saws, some really bad ones, and a couple even worse, and a few nice ones but no Bosch.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Since you're now the local go-to-guy for kitchen cab. remodeling, it's _totally_ justifiable! Remember, Mike; gotta keep the economy movin'...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm...
Factory Reconditioned Dewalt DWE7480R 10 in. 15 Amp Site-Pro Compact Jobsite Table Saw

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Hmmm...
> Factory Reconditioned Dewalt DWE7480R 10 in. 15 Amp Site-Pro Compact Jobsite Table Saw
> 
> :grin::grin::grin:


umh...umh...umh...

Factory Reconditioned Bosch 4100-RT 10 in. Worksite Table Saw


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Here in New England you often find older homes have bathroom switches outside the bathroom. A relic of the pre-GFCI days I guess.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a reply from my friend. Looks like the option of the open shelves with baskets is out. I forgot he has a Golden Retriever. :surprise:

So, it is up to his SWMBO to decide if it will be three drawers or one drawer and a door or...something else.

Slowly getting there. I have the basic bids for each portion of the work ready, just waiting to tweak them when we get the final design nailed down. That's mostly qty of hinges, and the number of doors and drawer fronts to order.

My cabinet installer is ready to git-after-it! :grin: Here's a few pics of her in action during our kitchen and buffet build.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then.

I met with the homewoners today and we ironed out a few subtle changes they wanted to make and came up with a definite plan. That is until we went to dinner. SWMBO found a drawer on Pinitrist she wants so I said send me the link.

I just have to say "Thank you Sketchup"! Yesterday I found out that instead of cutting off the "L" portion of the kitchen counter, they now want to add a breakfast bar to the existing counter. I stayed up late last night designing the bar and recreating what their existing cabinets look like from what I can tell in the pictures.

I took my laptop and showed them my drawing of their existing cabinets. Then I turned off the layer with part of the cabinet showing and turned on the layer with the new bar in place. VOILA! Just like magic! His wife said "I LOVE IT!!!". :grin: Show 'n tells' finest hour! :grin:

See pics below. So it looks like this job is mine to turn down. I told him I would have his bid by Monday and he said " It doesn't have to be to the penny. I just need a ballpark figure so I can gather up the money." 

Here is the new plan:

Replace all doors and drawer fronts with new ones supplied by Evans Custom Cabinet & Door in Brenham, Tx. Use Blum soft close hinges.
Replace all drawers with new ones (built by yours truly). Use soft close full extension ball brg drawer slides
Purchase and install pull out trash receptacle
Modify existing cabinets and build a new breakfast bar to support a 12 inch bar top
Modify existing oven cabinet for new oven and microwave. Build a new lower drawer and new upper cabinet doors
Demo existing cabinets on wall with current range
Build new cabinets to fit new appliances (36 inch elect range, 42 inch vent hood
Labor for demo and installation of all doors, hinges, drawer hardware and drawer fronts.

I suggested that in order to keep the kitchen as usable as possible, we do the work in the following steps.


Build pony wall in the shop, then modify the existing cabinet as necessary so the wall will fit. Install the wall and trim out.
Modify existing oven cabinet by cutting the face frame opening as necessary for new appliances (oven, microwave) to fit. That includes new support shelving.
Build new drawers in the shop
Build new cabinets in the shop
Demo cook top and cabinets
Install new upper and lower cabinets for 36 inch range
Order new doors and drawer fronts.
Install new doors and drawer fronts with door and drawer pulls

I am sure I missed something but that is the jist of the remodel.

The good part is I don't have to stain and finish anything. They will have a painter paint everything when the job is complete.

Oh, by the way, my new Reconditioned DeWalt compact table saw was delivered Wednesday! :grin: I haven't even plugged it in yet.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

This should be an interesting WIP. Congratulations on the new Reconditioned DeWalt compact table saw.:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike I gotta say you and the wife do impressive work !


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Rick. I think I will get her involved with the drill press. I will need to drill four holes in the drawer box fronts so I can attach the drawer front from inside the drawer box. I figure if I set up a stop block along with fence, she can drill all four holes just by turning the piece around, then flip it over. Should end up with four...say 3 inches from the drawer end (two on each end). It won't make any difference if the boxes aren't the same width, the block will do the spacing, and she can drill away. Last count was 22 drawers. There are several that I will have to reset the fence, but that's no biggie.

I think this will be a lot of fun. And a lot of work. I am drawing the new cabinets to scale now so I can figure out a cutlist.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I gotta say you guys are the busiest retired people I've seen . I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to retirement now :no:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I gotta say you guys are the busiest retired people I've seen . I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to retirement now :no:


Gotta do something. I just can't sit around and get moldy! :surprise::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Gotta do something. I just can't sit around and get moldy! :surprise::grin:


This is true . I believe it's the answer to a long life . These people that retire and sit around don't seem to last long


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I understand about keeping active and doing stuff. Turned 72 this year and had a minor heart attack and a stent. Now busy with my business, teaching courses, writing, promoting business, fussing with the shop and woodworking, participating in a senior group, keeping the wife happy and supporting her artwork. Well, not enough time left to waste on dying, which happened once on a plane, but that's another story. Only wish some relatives lived closer so I could enjoy grand kids.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We're redoing our kitchen this year. What started out to be a 2 week cabinet job has stretched into 2 1/2 months, and it's still all tore up. Contractors up here can't find people that do work to their standards, if they can find them at all. Guess the good news is that we're only $2-3k over budget.

One thing always leads to another, but this has gotten ridiculous.

HJ

Could have done this myself and been further along, but it might not look quite as good.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just got word from my friend. He hit a speed bump yesterday. :frown:

Well, actually it was a bus transporting prisoners that rear ended his car. He's OK (sore today), but it looks like his car will be totaled.

But they are still packing and moving in to the new house.

We still have to decide if the new oven and microwave will fit into the existing cabinet. I may have to go back and remeasure the available space inside the cabinet. I can trim the frame opening, but I'm worried the plywood sides of the cabinet will prevent the new oven from being used. 

I'm ready to git-it-on. As soon as he gives me the OK, I can start building drawers! :grin:

Here's the pic I sent him. After a lot of thinking, I think the existing opening in the cabinet is 20 inches, and not 22 as I have it drawn. About the only option I see is to build a new cabinet and let the extra couple of inches be absorbed into the remaining new cabinets. It shouldn't be more than an inch or so less width for each of the others.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I gotta say you guys are the busiest retired people I've seen . I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to retirement now :no:


I don't know how I worked and did other things before I retired. After I retired, there were more needs for my time than I had time. Busier than working.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Same here ................ not nuff hours in a day to do it all.

Now, if it would only pay what it should.

HJ

Digging on this retirement thing.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Nothing definite yet, but I may be doing some cabinet work in the next few weeks.
> 
> A friend contacted me and asked if I would come look at his kitchen to see if the cabinets are OK to keep or if they need to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm! May have been ********? Do you know their last name? They may be some of my kin from Tennessee. :x :grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. I just got word my bid has been accepted. We are working on a timeline. They are living out of boxes (just moved in this past weekend) so we are going to figure out how to get started and not tear up the house any more than it already is.

My plan is to build the drawers here in the shop and store them in his garage until it is time to modify the existing cabinets and install the new ones.

In the mean time, they will get the new appliances ordered so we can have them on site when it comes time to modify the oven cabinet (or was it originally a pantry?).

I will get the hardware ordered (including the dual pull out trash receptacle). CHS delivers usually in about three days.

So it is time to get started building drawers - 18 total. Eleven of them will be the same size in height, just vary slightly in width. The others will be deeper and one will be custom with dividers for baking goods storage.

Onward through the fog!

Mike

See drawing of custom drawer below.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Luck. I hope you get it done in a shorter time than the guy did (or I should say still is) mine. Otherwise, their boxes will be worn out before they empty them. But you stick with something once you start it.

Send a pic of the new saw in action and, as your usual, updates and pics of your progress.

HJ

Can't even make a RainMan joke cause I'm just as guilty.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Drawer construction started today. My sweetie and I spent a couple of hours in the shop playing pitch and catch.

We ripped the 1/2 inch BB to width for 17 drawers. Four will be 8 3/4 inches deep, but all of the rest will be the typical shallow type with 3 3/4 inch sides.

With everything ripped, I turned to the miter saw and cut all of the side pieces to 21 1/2 inches in length. I would cut and she would remove it and stack it on the table. Rinse and repeat!

Now it was time to cut the grooves for the drawer bottoms. I set up my new DeWalt DWE7480 portable saw with the dado blade setup I spoke of previously. With the shop vac hooked up to the dust port, we commenced to cutting the grooves. I would push it through, she would catch it and put 'em on the stack. At one point, I decided it was time to check the Dust Deputy. OOPS! The bucket was full! :surprise:

Note that I had the little saw mounted on the new stand I ordered. Even though I wanted to build my own stand, it does makes for a nice set up. The saw had no problem slinging the two blades.

Next step will be to cut the front/backs of each drawer to their final width then set up a 1/2 inch dado stack on the Grizzly.

We got a lot done in a short period of time. 

Ha Ha, each time we would stop, she would grab the hose and clean up. She is loving the newly organized (and clean) garage/shop.

Here are a few pics from today. The first one shows all of the poplar stacked in the rack ready to be cut up for face frames.

Whew! I need a beer!:surprise::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow when you guys get at er you really go ! The monotony would kill me lol


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice and organised Mike. New version of assembley line.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> The monotony would kill me lol


It might not kill ya, but you could lose a finger or three! :surprise:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow when you guys get at er you really go ! The monotony would kill me lol



Then I guess you wouldn't want to go fishing with Stick. Watching him catch nothing would get old real fast. Now watching the dog - that's another story.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Then I guess you wouldn't want to go fishing with Stick. Watching him catch nothing would get old real fast. Now watching the dog - that's another story.
> 
> HJ


so true...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

No time for fishing. The clock is ticking!

I thought to myself..."Can you have eleven drawers ready by Monday?" :surprise:

Yep! :grin: :dance3:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys are scary, Mike! :0


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today I spent some time going through all the poplar I bought from the discount bin at the lumber yard. Overall, it turned out pretty darn well. I have everything I need except for two 8 footers that I will buy later this week or next.

After gathering up a game plan, I started ripping the pieces for the new cabinet face frames. That went well with very little waste. That makes me a happy camper.

Then I set up the pocket hole jig and drilled the holes in the rails.

Last but not least, I set up the jig I built to assemble the face frames and assembled the first frame. That went well with one leetle set back. I pulled the screws out of the "T" track! Dang it.

But the first frame is together. I am not sure if anything will get done tomorrow. We are going to the other side of town to have lunch with blondie (our grand daughter). It's meet-the-grandparents-day at her school (Kindergarten).

Note: Driving from one side of Houston to the other is sorta like driving across the sate of Connecticut. :surprise::grin:>

Here are a few pics from today's activities. The first part of the day was taken up getting a haircut.:frown:

Note: Have I told y'all how much I like *MY* pocket hole drilling jig? Well, I love it! :grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Made a little progress this afternoon. The five face frames have been assembled.

Tomorrow we will get some birch plywood and start on the boxes. Things are progressing according to plan.

Note: The face frame assembly jig is working out nicely. If you recall, I stripped the screws in the "T" track, so first thing today, I cut some hard maple (left over 5/8 inch thick drawer stock) and added supports under the tracks. Then I cut four corners and two strips for additional support and attached all of them under the jig.

The jig is still nice and flat and new longer screws are holding the track in place. If this becomes a problem again, it will be time to purchase some phillips head machine screws and nuts and bolt them in place.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Too fast, too fast. You're making a lot of us feel inadequate :lol:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Waaaay inadequate! ...after seeing that I need a nap (stealing Stick's shtick).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

No pictures for today, but I do have all of the pieces for the five boxes cut and they are ready to be assembled. :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You know how Mike does it guys ............... he built up a lot of stamina keeping up with that young wife of his. Now he can just "git er done" and move on to the next thing. Kudus to him.

HJ

Starts strong --- then kind of lags a little


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Three down, two to go.
Hope to put the two base cabinets together tomorrow.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today I assembled the last six drawers that I had to build for the new cabinets.

Hope to get the two bottom cabinets assembled tomorrow. Then I can install the drawers. Well, four of them anyway. I had four extra drawer slides. The rest of the hardware has been ordered and is in route.

Note that the four deep drawers will reside on both sides of the stove! Pots and pans!

Break time. :dance3:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today we assembled the two base cabinets. They went together nice and square. Those homemade corner squares work really well.

I have the hardware ordered for this kitchen remodel and it is scheduled for delivery Friday. I had four sets of drawer slides and extra rear brackets so I installed everything I could. Next up will be to install the six drawers...well at least four of them. I'll stick the other two in when the hardware gets here.

I have an appt to deliver the drawers and cabinets this coming Saturday. I have done about all I can do here. From now on, the work will be onsite. I am pleased with the time frame so far.

Oh, I forgot to mention a design change in the plans. SWMBO decided to nix the breakfast bar. :surprise:

So what's next?

1) Modify existing oven cabinet for new appliances, build custom lower drawer and frame in an opening for an upper door. With those mods in place, the new drawer fronts and doors can be ordered.

2) Demo the existing cabinets on the wall by the cooktop.

3) Install new cabinets with rough openings for 36 inch range and 42 inch vent hood.

4) Remove all doors and drawer fronts and install the new ones along with new drawers. This task will take some time. I will have to cut out the existing wooden drawer tracks, install some support pieces of plywood in the rear of the cabinet and then install the new drawer slides (full extension, ball bearing, soft close).

5) Install new dual trash can pullout.

I think for demo day, I will enlist the help of my son. That would be money well spent. He has HVAC experience, and instrument and electrical experience and most of all, a strong back! He said he would be glad to help. And I will be glad to pay for his help.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Your an amazing man Mike . Well with the help of your lovely wife


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Let's see, where was I? Oh, now I remember. The five cabinets and 17 drawers are complete and ready to deliver tomorrow. :grin:

I stretched the day out quiet a bit, but everything is ready to load up.

Last thing I did this evening was cut four shelves for the upper cabinets and edge band them with some birch veneer edge banding. I got to practice my ironing technique! :surprise:

Today was like Christmas. First, the FedEx lady delivered the hardware I had ordered. She was plumb tuckered out by the time she got the boxes up the drive to the garage door.  The smaller of the two boxes had 15 pair of drawer slides, 48 hinges, and several packs of screws...about 65# in that one box. She had a two wheel dolly, but it was still a heavy load to handle. I dropped the box once while moving it around. Dang those drawer slides are heavy.

My sweetie offered her a cold drink and she gladly accepted it. The second box wasn't near as heavy, but bulky. It had the dual trash can pullout thingie in it.

Then about a twenty minutes later, Pat came out into the shop and said open the door, the mail lady just pulled up. I walked out to meet her. She was pulling a big box out of the back of her truck. It was the folding work table I had ordered! :grin:

Things slowed down after that because I played with the work table and took a few pics.

I finally got going again and finished installing the drawer sides and drawers in the two base cabinets. :dance3:

Here are some pics of today's work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mt stringer said:


> let's see, where was i?
> 
> .


.


.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow..
those are well made..


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today turned out to be a good day. We delivered the new cabinets and drawers to Blake and Joann's house.

While talking about the upcoming modifications, JoAnn requested a design change. :surprise:

She wants two wide (and deep) drawers to replace two doors that are part of the existing cabinets. I agree. This would be a good revision...and a little more moo-lah for me/us. :grin: More room for pots and pans. 

I have attached a picture of the cabinets to be modified and a couple of drawing depicting the change requested.

We have set the demo for next Saturday. We will demo the existing cabinets surrounding the cooktop. Hopefully, this will go well and we can get the new cabinets installed along with the new range. That would be cool.

This week I will building the new drawers and the custom drawer for the oven cabinet. Good times dead ahead! at least I hope so.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's always a great feeling when you have everything on the truck ready to deliver it. 

On the cabinet modification, your sketch shows that it's two cabinets, so you're going to have to take out the ends where they're joined?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> It's always a great feeling when you have everything on the truck ready to deliver it.
> 
> On the cabinet modification, your sketch shows that it's two cabinets, so you're going to have to take out the ends where they're joined?


Thanks Tom.

The two cabinets are part of four that were built in this particular spot. Built from scratch. There are no inner pieces, just continuous shelf and a bottom.

I looked it over carefully. All I really need to do is cut out the common stile between the two cabinets, add a middle rail, and install the drawer hardware. We discussed the fact the shelf is in the way, and whether or not to attempt to cut it out.

They agreed to leave the shelf, and add the mid rail flush with it. Once the drawers are installed and the door fronts put on, it will appear as though it was built that way in the late 50's. :grin:

Thank goodness they are painting everything. Careful cutting and a little sanding should make the stile disappear. Pocket hole joinery will make adding the rail easy also.

I will start on the new drawers tomorrow. They will be 8 1/2 inches deep x 26 3/4 wide x 22 inches deep. Lots of room for pots and pans, and easy to get to when the drawer is pulled out (full extension drawer slides.)

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

You gotta start giving skechup lessons.

HJ


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> The two cabinets are part of four that were built in this particular spot. Built from scratch. There are no inner pieces, just continuous shelf and a bottom.
> 
> ...


Piece of cake. Thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang, that's not right.
This is right.
The cabinet is a combination of two cabinets so there will be two small drawers, and two bigger ones.
Much better. The small drawers are already built and ready to be installed.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow I may have to contract you out for some work... lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It has taken part of three days but I have the new drawers complete and ready to install. And the custom drawer for baking goods is complete also.

I think the two larger drawers (26 1/2 x 22x8 1/2) will workout nicely for their pots and pans. Blake said he has a big frying pan so it will have a new home. :grin:

All three of these drawers have 1/2 inch Baltic Birch bottoms, as are the sides. I made a last minute change in the custom drawer. I made the front and rear pieces from 5/8 inch poplar, which I had on hand and milled down from 3/4.

To cut the dadoes in the two ends, I set up two 7 1/4 inch circular saw ripping blades with a couple of shims. These make perfect grooves for the thin stock I used for the dividers. I used the Incra miter gauge to make the accurate dadoes. I used a 3 inch spacer to set the fence so the work piece could ride against it. Since I made 1/4 inch dadoes, there was no problem with the fence and miter gauge causing any pinching or binding.

I made a single pass on one end, turned the piece around and made another pass, then duplicated that on the other piece.

This was not exactly fine furniture making so with the saw shut off, I held the work piece in place over the dado and moved the fence the width of the three inch spacer and locked it down. Now it was time to cut another set of grooves. And so on. It turned out nice and everything fits nicely. :dance3:

I cut the stock for the dividers to length and width, then traced a template I had hanging on the wall. I taped all the pieces together, rough cut the line on the band saw, and sanded them to the line using an oscillating sander. Afterwards, I cut a little off two pieces so small stuff won't be hard to get out of the drawer.

A final sanding with a 320 grit disc on the the ROS and these drawers are ready for paint. :surprise:

The next step is to install them day after tomorrow.

I guess I will spend part of tomorrow trying to figure out how to get most of my tools in the cab of my truck! :grin:

No doubt I will forget something and that will be a bummer. 
And if all goes well, This coming Saturday is hammer time! > As in big hammer time (demo day).

Note that the last picture is what JoAnn sent me to go by for the divided drawer, and the one above it is the one I made. I like mine better! :grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today was demo day. I had enlisted my son to help. We had an excellent day. Got the demo done, and two upper cabinets screwed into place.

It was a pleasant surprise for me to be able to work on one thing out in the garage while he was still gutting the oven cabinet.

We did have a set back. Not sure why but part of the gas line is protruding from the wall exactly where the edge of a base cabinet goes. A plumber will be out next week to solve the problem.

And we found another fire hazard when we pulled the oven out of the wall cabinet!

There were two electricians there and they took pictures of the contraption. Well, we all did. My son said he was gonna show his boss at work.

I can't upload pics from Dropbox via this stupid iPad, so I will add them when I can.

I hope to be back at it Tuesday.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think Forrest Gump said it best..."Life is like a box of choclates!"

It's a wonder this house hasn't burned to the ground!
The receptacle had part of the cover and one of the receptacle pieces broken off. They were on the floor of the cabinet.

The good thing is the electricians corrected the problem and relocated the recpt.
Still shaking my head.

Dam phone. I hate these things. Sorry for the crooked picture.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I think Forrest Gump said it best..."Life is like a box of choclates!"
> 
> It's a wonder this house hasn't burned to the ground!
> The receptacle had part of the cover and one of the receptacle pieces broken off. They were on the floor of the cabinet.
> ...


Mike, to correct the picture, you can rotate it if you go into edit, then savebit. (Mine goes into "studio".) To avoid the turning (it used to happen to me all the time & I wanted to strangle my phone); when you go to take the picture, watch the orientation of the picture. The camera (when held at certain angles) will automatically rotate for some reason, and you'll see it flip. Watch which way it turns and correct yourself before snapping/tapping the picture.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Mike, to correct the picture, you can rotate it if you go into edit, then savebit. (Mine goes into "studio".) To avoid the turning (it used to happen to me all the time & I wanted to strangle my phone); when you go to take the picture, watch the orientation of the picture. The camera (when held at certain angles) will automatically rotate for some reason, and you'll see it flip. Watch which way it turns and correct yourself before snapping/tapping the picture.


Thanks. I was very tired, and already in bed. I just didn't feel like messing with it. I should have cropped it slightly and saved it that would straighten out the orientation. But, nah! :no: I went to sleep. :grin:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I can relate.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike, I think Ron White said it better. "You just can't fix stupid. "


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great design on the pans drawer Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Let me try this again.

The demo went well. As we removed the cabinets, we discovered a bare wall behind them. That was good and bad. Bad for us because we would have to recover the wall. But it was a blessing for the electricians. They were working in the utility room behind us prepping to run 240v for the new range and the electric oven scheduled to be installed in the nearby cabinet. That made their job an easy one, and for that they were grateful. I think we made some new friends.

By the time those two guys got back from lunch, we had all the cabinets out of the way, and all debris hauled out and swept up. A clean slate to work with. We took a few minutes to check out the two ovens and microwave to determine where the electrical needed to be routed and I showed them where the shelves would be installed to support the oven and microwave.

While they were doing their thing, we made a run to Home Depot to get some plywood for the wall. We bought 1/4 inch so it would match the thickness of the paneling that was to remain in place behind the refrigerator. that worked well. We prepped the plywood, the started to install the lower piece. RUH-ROH! Part of the gas piping protrudes out from the wall. After discussing the options, Blake decided to call a plumber, which means Monday before he could come out. UGH!

The pipe looks like a knock out pot, meaning it is a 2 inch piece of pipe at the lower part of the gas line, and capped on the bottom.

So, we trudged onward and upward. We tacked the lower piece in position, then cut the upper piece and screwed it in place. Then we attached the two upper cabinets. JoAnne loves them. That's always good to hear.

The last pic shows the custom drawer being installed in the oven cabinet. This cabinet was originally a pantry back in the 60's. 

We will get back at it next week.

The first two pics show what we were removing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Update...
Today, we were back at it again. Thank goodness my cabinet installer is back from her trip to NYC! :grin:

We wrestled with that lower drawer for several hours. We just simply couldn't get the tracks adjusted properly. Shim here, shim there, remove shim here, remove shim there, and so on.

We finally decided to leave it and move on. The plumber has solved the problem of the weird looking pipe protruding from the wall. He told Blake he had never seen anything like it before.

So the lower piece of paneling was installed, and the two base cabinets set in place. Next came the cabinet over the refrigerator. That was pretty straight forward. I ran off and left my cabinet jack at home, but that didn't slow us down. Blake is a pretty big (and tall) fellow, so he simply held it in place while I put the screws to it! :surprise:

Earlier in the day, I had glued and screwed a support piece to the cabinet we are modifying behind the face frame.

This afternoon, I cut the stile out with a jig saw. Then it was a simple matter of fabricating a mid rail to separate the two new drawers going in and install it. Pocket screws made this an easy modification. And I didn't have to remove the middle shelf! Good planning paid off this time. 

Finally, the cabinet installer got the troublesome drawer to cooperate! Yee-Ha! And she installed the drawer slides for the two big drawers and they got a last minute dry fit. Perfect first try! That's why she makes the big bucks! :grin:

Tomorrow, we will attack the oven cabinet. Now that the drawer is in place, we can install rails and support shelves for the oven and microwave and the storage area above the microwave.

I think tomorrow will be a good day, indeed.
Here are a few pics from today.

Note: My little table saw and work table are working out nicely. :dance3:

Good night all!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Another good day for the kitchen remodel.

Did I mention ...Thank goodness my cabinet installer is back from her trip to NYC!

We had a good day. She worked me too hard! But we got the oven cabinet modified and it turned out perfect. That included several trial fits of the appliances and some 'cyphuring! But, in the end, everything fits like designed. The homeowners are very happy.

Then we turned our attention to the bar shaped base cabinets. Instead of adding a breakfast bar, they wanted to replace the paneling on the front and trim it out to match the new doors and drawers. We installed a piece of 1/2 inch birch, measured and cut out the opening for a door, and started trimming out the cabinet.

It was getting late so we stopped for today. I have all of the measurements for the new doors and drawer fronts. Tomorrow we are making a short 70 mile road trip to Brennan, Tx to place the order.

It was definitely a good day.
Mike

Here are a few pics...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks like you and the wife have this down to a science Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Our Job Here is complete!*

Well, at least for the time being. :grin:

Today, we installed the last of the trim on the kitchen cabinets including trim which was added to the end of the bar. I added a 1 1/4 inch piece to trim the edge where the face frame ends. That little addition covered the ends which had previously looked like the cabinet end was just nailed on...and it was. :surprise: Now it looks complete. The homeowners are very happy.

The original remodel plan was for a vent hood that would attach to the cabinet on each side and have a visible flue out through the soffit. Well, that was another late inning change. :grin: Turns out the vent hood that is on order must be attached from the top. 

To facilitate that, I fabricated a short fur down using pocket screws. Then it was attached to the cabinets on both sides, and to the wall studs with drywall screws. That way, when the fitters come to install the hood, they can remove it if needed to cut the opening for the flue stack. A final trim piece is ready and waiting to be installed when everything is in place.

So, all is well. We loaded up all of our tools, swept up our mess and headed home.
:surprise:
The doors and drawer fronts are on order (7-8 days). So for now, we are through until I get the call that everything has been painted and they are ready for the drawers, drawer fronts and doors to be installed. 

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I just hope it isn't a train!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well thank god for your wife, as I just can't visualize you in some of those precarious positions that it looks like are necessary to install cabinets lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well thank god for your wife, as I just can't visualize you in some of those precarious positions that it looks like are necessary to install cabinets lol


We make a good team!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done, You Guys!

Is this the pipe you were talking about?
It looks like some kind of condensation trap(?).
Vancouver, BC switched from coal gas to high pressure Natural Gas and then to low pressure delivery. Remnants of the previous infrastructures still remain in older homes. Now it's all about plastic.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Well done, You Guys!
> 
> Is this the pipe you were talking about?
> It looks like some kind of condensation trap(?).
> Vancouver, BC switched from coal gas to high pressure Natural Gas and then to low pressure delivery. Remnants of the previous infrastructures still remain in older homes. Now it's all about plastic.


Yes, the 1 1/2 inch piece of pipe. It is no longer there. The plumber took care of it. This house has been on natural gas since it was built in the late 50's early 60's.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Their here!

I was at the house today when the doors and drawer fronts were delivered.
The painter starts prepping the kitchen tomorrow.

Things are slowly coming around.

Why was I at the house, you might ask? Well, the base cabinets had several Lazy Susan's and the homeowner couldn't get 'em out so he broke out the big hammer. I had to replace one stile and one rail. :surprise:

He said "those things were put together with by gawd real nails!" :laugh2:

I guess it is vacation time for me until I hear from him that the painting is complete.

The doors and drawer fronts look good. They are paint grade lumber with 3/8 inch mdf panels. The back side of the panel is raised so the drawer fits flush to the back. And they bored the recessed for the hinges on the doors. ($2 per door) I will drill the two small holes.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The home owner sent me these pics today. The painter is hard at work. Things are taking shape nicely.

Hope to start installing the doors and drawers middle of next week.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hot dog. Payday at last! The last few days we have been working hard installing the new drawer hardware and drawers. The retrofit turned out to be a pain, but we finally got it done.

Late this evening, the homeowner brought the door and drawer pulls that had been shipped to her work. So everyone pitched in and we thrashed and got them installed. The brushed nickel or satin or whatever, goes with the stainless stove and refrigerator.

The new vent hood and a new dishwasher will be installed tomorrow.

A few notes:
1) The door to the left of the dishwasher is attached to the dual trash receptacle pull out.

2) The two big drawers we added to the peninsula turned out nice. Just right for pots and pans. The owner ordered two large handles for the drawers and the drawer under the oven. Nice touch.

3) The big drawer under the oven holds the baking goods. The painter painted the dividers and now they won't fit into the dadoes. I told Blake I would make another set of dividers and they could leave them natural. Otherwise someone would have to do a lot of sanding or scraping in the dado slots. Not my job. :no:

They are really happy with the results. Shaker style is what they wanted, and that is what they got.

One last thought...I couldn't have got this job done without the help of my sweetie. Cabinet installer extraordinaire! :surprise::smile:

Tired but happy.
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Helluva job, Mike! You (and Mrs. S.) _deserve_ a rest!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Amazing job! LOVE that slotted drawer! Got my mind to thinking how I could do some organization modifications to my kitchen cupboards.


----------



## jeffreyt (Apr 11, 2015)

Wonderful jouney, fabulous destination. Congratulations.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Superb work and layout sir. VERY well done!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Great job Mike, I still dream of the day I could do that quality of project.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Mike and wife 

Mike that's a lot of counter top . Is it in three pieces ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Great job Mike and wife
> 
> Mike that's a lot of counter top . Is it in three pieces ?


The counter top is laminated Formica. It was installed about three years ago. They plan to replace it soon, or maybe next year. I don't know how many pieces. Several for sure.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You got some skills going on there Mike... you and the wife both... beautifully done, superbly executed and your designs are always top shelf...

Kudo's to you and the Mrs.....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a note. I made three templates from 1/4 inch plywood so I could get consistent placement for the holes that were drilled for the door handles and drawer pulls.

One template was 2 1/2 inches wide and had a set of 1/8 inch holes drilled 7 inches on center. I also had it marked at the center line. Then it was a simple matter of measuring each of the three drawer fronts to determine the center and line up the template with it's center line. The template was the same width as the drawer front rail so all I had to do was whack an ice pick and I had two spots marked to drill. It was really easy.

The second template required 3 3/4 inch holes and a center line. I cut it 2 inches wide so it would fit in between the rails of the top drawer fronts and centered the holes on the one inch mark. I also used a couple of thin shims to center the template and lined up the center line with the center of the drawer front. Sounds like a lot of work, but it was really easy to do.

The third template was for the door handles. I had to be careful and keep a clear head because some of the doors were uppers and the handles needed to be at the bottom part of the stile. Then a lot of the doors were the lower ones and needed to mount on the upper part of the stile. I also had to make sure which way the hinges were orientated and the door handles so everything matched according to the sketch the homeowner provided. Luckily, I got 'em all correct!

I made the template 2 1/2 inches wide (same width as the door stile. The 3 3/4 inch spacing was offset from the bottom (or top, just depending) so it looked pleasing and was easy to open/close the door. Marking the drill spots was easy. Just line up the template with the door bottom (or top), and make sure it was even with the outside edge, and poke the ice pick into the holes.

Hope this isn't too confusing. I think I threw the templates away. If I run across them, I will take a few pictures.
Mike

Edit: I found the template I used to drill the holes for the drawer handles. See pic attached.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work by you both, congratulations.


----------

